# 13ft NRS otter package



## mattyj73 (Jul 30, 2021)

13ft NRS otter for sale with fishing frame
Extra strait bar for multi day trips
Tuff river stuff everything bag for multi day trips
Two cataract counterbalanced oars
Two carlisle oars
DRE captains chair
140 qt cooler
comes with 2 thwarts for paddle rafting
Garage kept out of the sun
Fishing attachments include front seat with platform, lean bar, stern seat.
4,000 for package


----------



## mattyj73 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sold


----------

